# Scottish Blackface



## RustyDHart (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello again.....It's been quite some time since I've been on here....had to get a new computer.   I have about 35 SBF ewes bred and ready to lamb the middle of next month and into March.   Hope all is well with everyone.....good to be back....Think Spring!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)

Good to see you !


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck with all those up and coming lambs!!!!  Be sure to post pics!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your beautiful flock again


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good to see you...and always love pics of your beautiful sheep!!!


----------



## kittie_kat (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 10, 2014)

Can't wait to see those beautiful sheep again!! Please, please post pics of lambs and moms??  Gives me good fuel for dreams!


----------



## RustyDHart (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.....good to be back.....I'll try and get some more SBF photos soon....Think Spring!!!!   Rusty


----------



## Baymule (Feb 4, 2014)

I love your sheep and enjoy the pictures you post!!


----------



## TammyH (Mar 12, 2019)

Old post but are you still breeding? Thanks


----------

